# Bessacar E695 Purchase



## 117974 (Nov 4, 2008)

WE ARE CURRENTLY CARAVANNERS THINKING OF BUYING A BESSACARR E695 2008 MODEL MOTORHOME .CAN ANYONE TELL US WHAT THEY THINK OF THE BESSACARR RANGE AND ANY DOES OR DONTS WE MIGHT ENCOUNTER IN THE MOTORHOME WORLD


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry no one has responded to your question. Perhaps not many of this model around just yet


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it suits your needs and the layout is what you want then it must be ok.you could try doing a search in the forums and see what comes up in the topics.
One of the main things to consider is who is the dealer and look up them as well and see if there has been any feedback left.
They all are fantastic taking your money but aftersales is the problem many times.

cabby


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Bosun

We've got a 10-year-old E695 - pretty much the same layout, but obviously a totally different model apart from that. What I can say is that the layout works perfectly for us (also ex caravanners) - we love the separate dinette, rear lounge arrangement, and also the chest of drawers with fold-over table. Can't understand why more motorhomes don't have that, as most caravans do.

I can also say that our Bessie is still going strong after almost 80,000 miles. Build quality is strong, no leaks, nothing has fallen off, upholstery still in good condition, in other words we're delighted with it.

Also, Swift Group monitor this web forum and you'll see how quickly they respond when someone comes up with a question or issue. The few times I've had contact with them (safety recall, copy of handbook, query about varnish) they've been spot-on for service.

Might pay you to search around this forum for a while to see which are the good dealers, the less good dealers, and the don't touch at any price dealers!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

BOSON said:


> WE ARE CURRENTLY CARAVANNERS THINKING OF BUYING A BESSACARR E695 2008 MODEL MOTORHOME .CAN ANYONE TELL US WHAT THEY THINK OF THE BESSACARR RANGE AND ANY DOES OR DONTS WE MIGHT ENCOUNTER IN THE MOTORHOME WORLD


Hi

You are welcome to call us or visit and have a chat about the Swift version, same converter.

Andy is a fellow MH owner as well. so well knowledgable.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> Might pay you to search around this forum for a while to see which are the good dealers, the less good dealers, and the don't touch at any price dealers!


I think the consensus on here is that John's Cross are in the category of 'very good indeed dealers'. They way both they and Swift respond on here gives a very good feel-good factor.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Three most important factors in buying a motorhome
1 -The Dealer
2 - The dealers aftersales support capabilities (can they fit in emergencies at short notice)
3 - The dealers service department employees (good at what they do or monkeys)
Believe everyone here, they are not moaning minnies or whingers, any salesman can sweet talk you, give you coffee and snacks and promise you the earth... The bit you are really interesed in (apart from up front cost) is... are they there to fix you problems, can they do it in a reasonable time and are they good at what they do. For all these, word of mouth and these pages are most important.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I endorse the opinion about Johnscross. When i have had a query or any problem, they have been there with the answer, even though i have only bought a few accesories from them. Very helpful team.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are currently looking at changing our Hymer and a Swift Group M/H is on our list and currently at the top of it.

From reading many posts on here the back up is the best in the industry and as already said the purchase is easy its what happen if it goes wrong. You should not be on your own with a Swift group M/H.

Richard...


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

We ahve just bought an E635 and are very pleased with it.

I would strongly recommend however that you buy from a dealer near to you as you will have to take it back from time to time.
So your choice may be limited to what's available near to your home (unless you like long runs out to the dealer, of course).

Just a tip,
I know its a little off topic but the general convention on forums etc is that typing in CAPITALS means that you're shouting. 8O


----------



## 114750 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Bessacarr E695*

We have just taken delivery of a E695, and had a week in the New Forest. having just changed from an italian job we found it very comforatble and warm even though the temperature outside was very cold. 
As always it takes a little time to figure where everything will be stored but I think the designers have done a pretty good job.
My initial thoughts are - the biggest decision is changing from a caravan to a motorhome - we did it seven years ago and haven't looked back - have fun


----------

